# How many grams of shrooms do you eat for a normal trip?



## sonix

i read on erowid that people eat 2.5 g as common but ive never heard of anyone eating half an eighth of mushrooms its always 4 g for a full trip of any mushrooms but i usually eat one and a half - 4 eighths for one trip the most ive eaten is  30 g of cyenesis mushrooms dumb idea but that was like an acid trip. so how much shrooms do you guys usually eat and why that ammount?


----------



## d-Dexter-25

30g was like an acid trip???? Even weak cubensis mushrooms would rock your world at 30g!!! Also it varies so much even if you grow them they vary which does'nt include the storage and handleing that would take place if you get em off the street!!! Uusally most ones found or grown are Psilocybe Cubensis and they vary based on things like the substrain type which even varies among not only other suppliers but also varies itself too. The growing conditions effect it alot as well and usually indoor grown mushrooms are more potent and outdoor grown are more potent then wild.

I would say to anyone start with 1.5g tops and assume that will kick your ass cause even cubensis can and will if they are potent!!! Now if there a more potent strain of mushroom like cyans or pans then start with just .5g and again assume that will kick your ass cause if its a potent mushroom for its strain then it will be strong!!! This is why I do not like Mushrooms for tripping unless your looking for trouble cause even when you grow the same strain it can come out different in potentcy which makes it hard to get a consistant dosage which bothers me alot. Also I do not touch any street LSD unless I work my way up because they vary so much its just stupid not to work your way up!!!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I think he meant to say he ate 30 grams of fresh mushrooms. If not that is a hell of a lot of dried shrooms to eat    When I take shrooms Ill usually take an 1/8 , if there real strong than half of that.


----------



## nuke

1.5-3.0 grams is more than enough, if I go higher I just get more delusional and have greater amnesia.


----------



## Hasso

It's difficult to say, due to varying potency from on strain to another. Then there are things like setting, and how you prepare them.... The most I've ever personally eaten is about seven dried grams (B+, personally grown) ground up and mixed in lemon juice, and that produced a trip so intense that I was effectively out of commission for about three or four hours (time ceased to exist). My body was essentially confined to bed; I could not walk if I tried - since 3d reality effectively disappeared...lol.
I've always found mushrooms, in the right dosage - to be far more intense than nearly any amount of acid... but that’s just me.


----------



## d-Dexter-25

sonix said:


> i read on erowid that people eat 2.5 g as common but ive never heard of anyone eating half an eighth of mushrooms its always 4 g for a full trip of any mushrooms but i usually eat one and a half - 4 eighths for one trip the most ive eaten is  30 g of cyenesis mushrooms dumb idea but that was like an acid trip. so how much shrooms do you guys usually eat and why that ammount?




The way hes saying it sounds like there dried and he says 2.5g erowid says is normal my firends eat 4g normally so its dried i'm pretty sure. I could be wrong but the way he talks sounds like there dried!!! Plus do mushrooms grow in washington state that are psilocybe mushrooms??? Cause if not I garantee you he did'nt grow them cause he would'nt be talking the way he does, unless maybe its a kit but most likey hes some kid who never ate 30g of cyans and is just trying to dick size himself to the board and doing a shit poor job of it cause if he did eat 30g of cyans he would have seen the hell itself for sure!!!


----------



## sonix

d-Dexter-25 said:


> The way hes saying it sounds like there dried and he says 2.5g erowid says is normal my firends eat 4g normally so its dried i'm pretty sure. I could be wrong but the way he talks sounds like there dried!!!



ya there dried


----------



## d-Dexter-25

30g of dried cyans are you sure they were cyans??? I'd believe that if they were cubensis cause i've seen people eat alot of mushrooms like 14g and be in a somewhat sane mindset which was likely due to them being handled alot and losing potentcy. Sorry cyans are so potent that just .5g can be too much for alot of people now again if there old and mishandled or dried unproperly then even cyans can be really weak but weak cyans are like potent cubensis so even then 30g of dried cyans are you sure!!!


----------



## sonix

i picked them myself i had half a ziploc bag after dried of mushrooms they were cyans thats all that grows in my area but they were potent i freaked out  iwas high for about a full day i at them at 4 in the morning and was high til 5 in the afternoon i forget who i was, what i ate, where i was, i had complete ego death and i didnt move off a bed for 3 hours me and my friends laying down tripping too hard and we walked (barely) to a nice grass field with a huge hill was the most beautiful site ive ever seen in my entire life  but ya i did go fucking crazy i forget how to speak english and didnt know the language for over half my trip i cried so much the trip helped me through alot


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I wish I lived in Washington


----------



## dread

Cubensis: 30-40 grams fresh or 4-5 grams dry, when I take them with Rue. Without Rue, I usually eat a bit more. The most I've eaten was 40 grams fresh + 2-3 grams dry with 5 grams of Rue. It was one hell of a trip.


----------



## Delsyd

2.5g dried is my fav dosage for average potency cubensis.


----------



## bluerob

I found 150 shrooms, in a brewed up and strained cup of tea, to be a nice light buzz, and a couple of hours more have another cup of tea, a friend of mine start at 250 shrooms in a tea, another had 500 but had  bad trip, so I guess 150-200 shrooms for one brew is a comfortable place To be,,,, but that's just me and my opinion , plus its english shrooms so don't know if other countrys have different potency .

Happy tripping.

( ps. Remember no milk in the tea lol ).


----------



## oxalic32

an 1/8th dry has never done me wrong. a 1/16th gives playful visuals but nothing meaningful.


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

anywhere from .5-2.0. i dont really need much more than that.


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

anywhere from .5-2.0. i dont really need much more than that. and i dont really enjoy them as much as some other psychs. they scared me once and now they tend to make me anxious thinking that might happen again. one day ill be able to forget that and just give in again.  all in due time.


----------



## therapture

Delsyd said:


> 2.5g dried is my fav dosage for average potency cubensis.



I have tripped face off of 2.5g of some freshly picked and dried cubes. Totally surprised me....



Basically, except for hardheads, cubes of normal strength, I won't take less than 2.5g, most I have ever taken was 4g (all dried of course) and I was blasted, in a good way, but far stronger than I expected. No way I would take 7g without testing the waters with a smaller dose of the same batch first. I would say that unless the shrooms are terribly weak, there is no need for most people to take more than 4g-5g. With even average cubes, 4g is a hell of a nice strong trip.

One day, I am going to take 5g, in a dark room, with music, alone.


----------



## mr.dopeman

ive eaten up to a quarter but an eighth is a sweet spot.


----------



## ImJustAnotherGuy

3 grams is a good dose for me. I believe that is average for most people though


----------



## vegan

with almost all drugs i tend to need more than other people

but the last times i took mushrooms, i settled for around 7 dry grams prepared as tea, with a good dose of peganum harmala
it was never too much
but when the mushrooms were weak, it was definitely not enough

i once ate a dose that i estimate around 10 grams (+rue) and fainted in the street, before throwing up most of it
from then i started to develop a gag reflex that eventually made me turn to the magic solution which is the tea


----------



## PsychedelicDoctor

An eighth is most always sufficient but if I can add a little bit to that, I usually do.


----------



## OrneTTe

2.5-3.5 grams dried for me.  This has been covered numerous times.  There's an official mushroom thread for questions like these.

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=408012

Well look at that, first post.


----------



## Roger&Me

I always just eat an eighth. If it ends up being too intense I just deal with it.


----------



## Swerlz

Pending on the potency of the shrooms. I would normally eat 1.5-3.5 grams.


----------



## rike1

Half e for some trippy fun, and eigth or more for some real enlightening shit.

I did an eigth in my room alone at night with music and it was a great exerience.


----------



## rangrz

.75 to 1.5 is my usual trip...I dont like tripping complete balls...I enjoy the lesser trips more.


----------



## Ayrios

I don't like to take less than 4 grams...  I find anything less just makes me feel "weird."  It's like a little bit of insanity that I'm sitting in on and watching play out from a mostly sober perspective, but I can't lose myself in it and fully embrace the experience.  4 grams and up,  my entire consciousness is into the experience.  It's the only way to go for me...


----------



## amor fati

It really varies a lot depending on what I feel like. I always eat at least a half 8th to _trip_ (sometimes I'll eat .5-.8 and go about my normal day to make it a little more interesting) but yeah anywhere from a half 8th to 8 grams (dried cubensis usually)


----------



## thedeadlywar

The three times I've done shrooms I ate 3.5 grams.


----------



## venomkiler

dude, i live around everett man, where did you pick them?


----------



## infantannihilator

I completely lost my mind on 7g, I couldn't imagine going any higher, and I likely won't ever come near to approaching 7g in the future again. People talk about ego death and then talk about still being able to consciously make some sense of whats going on such as dying and being in some sort of limbo waiting to be shuttled to hell or whatever.. when I took those 7gs every shred of my sanity and reality completely dissolved.. its incredibly hard to explain but there was no making sense of anything.. I just was

I cant help but feel like most people bragging about absurd doses are just doing so to sound cool on the net. I know a dude who ate over a half ounce but he was also on a month long mushroom binge and accidentally just kept eating mushrooms one night at a party as he had a QP bag and was just munching them like chips.. so I guess its possible, but to claim 30g was an acid trip.. LOL okay bud. I realize this post is 4 years old and I honestly try to take peoples words and accept their experiences but sometimes I just seriously cant hang onto the grain of salt..



venomkiler said:


> dude, i live around everett man, where did you pick them?



lol dude you just bumped a 4 year old thread with members that I havent seen around at all recently.. granted I just joined last month.. but still.


----------



## weadazoid

THe most I ever went to was a bit over 5 grams.  Eating an entire quater seems like alot to me,  I wouldn't really ever want to push it.   I got to agree with Infant on this,  taking much over 3.5 grams  in other words 1/8    will be QUITE a strong trip.  


I would say a normal strong trip and regular dried psycybin would be roughly 2.5 grams.  more then half an eight.  3 people would be able to split a quatert and have a pretty damn good time IMO.


----------



## Anon610

1.5 grams being my lowest dose.
3.5-5 grams being my average dose.
7-10 grams when I'm feeling the undeniable urge to do mushrooms. Its like they're calling me back, haha.


----------



## Ismene

14 dried grams. 

Regular use during the period mushrooms were legal in the UK pushed my tolerance up and seems to have been a permanent effect.


----------



## EatMushrooms

2 grams has never failed me.


----------



## The Dr

What trip is ever normal? None lol.. It varies upon how much money I have .. most is 7g's, don't recommend it. Half eighth is a light trip, eighth if ya wanna trip hard, and 5g's is to lose it.


----------



## RobertDuPont

5 grams dry is the dose that I took on the trip that changed my life. I'm not certain whether my brain chemistry is unusual or I just love tripping, but I find that the average dose of anything leaves something to be desired. We're all spitballing here, but I think the way that I like to trip is to take the highest dose possible without making the trip about being overwhelmed by the trip. And that maximum is different for everyone.That said, an eighth is a pretty normal dose for mushrooms and I've had fantastic trips on that much.


----------



## DrunkardsDream

1.5 or a tiny bit over-2.0g dried but I would always take them with another person and we'd split 3.5g.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

.5 , 1.75, or 3.5. rougly.


----------



## funeralopolis93

Most of the mushrooms I have ever gotten have given me quite an intense experience around 1.5-2 grams.


----------



## Infuhme

What are you looking to achieve?  if a real loss of reality and OBE type experiences  try 4.0 - 5.0grams (40/50 fresh) that's a total mind fuck! Samuiensis are my favourite!


----------



## Tawni

*Help*

Hey so like.... Do these shrooms look funky to you ? Mold? Extra growth? 
http://s1160.photobucket.com/user/tawnisellman111/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpslcbqziy6.jpeg.html


----------



## BlackVOID_1

Way late to the party on this, love reading these and have never gave my 2 cents.  So here it goes 

I like to chop up 4g and try my best to split it in half or ill split it stems and caps.  I'll let soak in fresh squeezed lemon juice and a little squeezed orange too.  Let it soak for 10-15 mins.  At this point I take a 500mg vitamin C tablet.  I take the first 2g or stems.  Let it sit, usually do some form of art (almost always get the uncontrollable giggles) and once the effects start to kick in, roughly 30-45 mins in, I take the remaining 2 grams or caps.  Always have a great trip, and it's manageable.  The last few times I've tripped alone, and haven't had any issues.  

I have also found that refraining from smoking any green while on your trip, results in a much more intense/noticeable trip.

Get yourself a pair of yellow-tinted sun glasses, I swore they made the inside of a bar look like a legit carnival.  Completely changes everything switching from sunglasses to no sunglasses.

Happy Tripping!


----------

